# Best place to buy drugs



## abbey100 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi
We are starting a fresh cycle again at the end of March and looking to try and save as much money as possible. Does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy drugs is? We were successful with our little boy after four rounds of IVF and hoping it we wont need to do the same again. 
Previously I just went with the clinics choice, I think health care at home, or something like this. 

Thanks


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I hear that Asda is the best place to get them, as they don't make any profit from sales of IVF drugs.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can I ask, some what in the dark here, can you just go and buy drug such as Clomid? Or do you have to have a prescription? Thank you


----------

